# Wireless starts but no IP address

## sl70

I finally changed over my wireless router to WPA2, and now I can't get my laptop to connect. When I start net.eth1, it looks fine but the interface doesn't come up right.

```
 /etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart

 * Stopping eth1

 *   Bringing down eth1

 *     Shutting down eth1 ...                               [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on eth1 ...                       [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...           [ ok ]

 * Starting eth1

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...               [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on eth1 ...                            [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

```

After I do this ifconfig shows this:

```

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:04:23:4F:32:86  

          inet6 addr: fe80::204:23ff:fe4f:3286/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:122 errors:239 dropped:239 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:140 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:18910 (18.4 Kb)  TX bytes:15692 (15.3 Kb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0x8000 Memory:c0200000-c0200fff 

```

Here is my /etc/conf.d/net

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2/24" )

routes_eth1=(

        "default via 192.168.0.1"               # IPv4 default route

)

routes_eth0=(

        "default via 192.168.0.1"               # IPv4 default route

)

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext" # For generic wireless

config_eth1=("192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0")

routes_eth1=("default gw 192.168.0.1")

```

Here is wpa_supplicant.conf

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

        ssid="my router"

        proto=RSN

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=CCMP TKIP

        psk="my very secret password"

}

```

If anyone can help me I'd appreciate it.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you reboot your box and retry to connect and post this right after starting your wireless interface :

```

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# dmesg | tail

# wpa_cli status

```

We must have some log about your problem.

----------

## sl70

Thanks very much for your help. Here you go:

```
 ifconfig -a

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:09:6B:93:78:46  

          inet addr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::209:6bff:fe93:7846/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:3907 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3279 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:5069360 (4.8 Mb)  TX bytes:248749 (242.9 Kb)

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:04:23:4F:32:86  

          inet6 addr: fe80::204:23ff:fe4f:3286/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:18 errors:50 dropped:50 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:23 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:2790 (2.7 Kb)  TX bytes:2484 (2.4 Kb)

          Interrupt:11 Base address:0xc000 Memory:c0200000-c0200fff 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:162 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:162 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:16390 (16.0 Kb)  TX bytes:16390 (16.0 Kb)

sit0      Link encap:IPv6-in-IPv4  

          NOARP  MTU:1480  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

```

> iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:"SpaZenGW"  Nickname:"ipw2100"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:12:17:1B:FD:04   

          Bit Rate=11 Mb/s   Tx-Power:16 dBm   

          Retry short limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=100/100  Signal level=-28 dBm  

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:18   Missed beacon:0

```

```
 dmesg|tail -n 30

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0x4000 - 0x8fff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xc0200000 - 0xcfffffff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:02.0[A] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ipw2100: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection

firmware: requesting ipw2100-1.3.fw

thinkpad_acpi: ThinkPad ACPI Extras v0.20

thinkpad_acpi: http://ibm-acpi.sf.net/

thinkpad_acpi: ThinkPad BIOS 1RET84WW (2.11 ), EC unknown

thinkpad_acpi: IBM ThinkPad T40 , model 237319U

Registered led device: tpacpi::thinklight

Registered led device: tpacpi::power

Registered led device: tpacpi:orange:batt

Registered led device: tpacpi:green:batt

Registered led device: tpacpi::dock_active

Registered led device: tpacpi::bay_active

Registered led device: tpacpi::dock_batt

Registered led device: tpacpi::unknown_led

Registered led device: tpacpi::standby

input: ThinkPad Extra Buttons as /devices/virtual/input/input7

XFS mounting filesystem hda3

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: hda3

XFS mounting filesystem hda6

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: hda6

Adding 1958000k swap on /dev/hda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1958000k

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

```
wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'eth1'

bssid=00:12:17:1b:fd:04

ssid=SpaZenGW

id=0

pairwise_cipher=TKIP

group_cipher=TKIP

key_mgmt=WPA2-PSK

wpa_state=GROUP_HANDSHAKE

```

Then I turned off the wired connection and restarted the wireless and got this:

```
 dmesg|tail

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth1: link becomes ready

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:02:08.0 disabled

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth1: link becomes ready

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

```

Nothing else changed.

Thanks.

----------

## richard.scott

has it ever worked?

If not, have you added your mac address to your router to allow it to connect?

----------

## sl70

 *richard.scott wrote:*   

> has it ever worked?
> 
> If not, have you added your mac address to your router to allow it to connect?

 

It worked when I was using WEP encryption, but not since I switched to WPA.

I don't have any mac address filtering on the router.

----------

## d2_racing

CAN you unplug your eth0 câble and retry the commands after a fresh boot ?

----------

## richard.scott

In this bit of code, your setting your default route for eth1 twice?

```
config_eth0=( "192.168.0.2/24" )

routes_eth1=(

        "default via 192.168.0.1"               # IPv4 default route

)

routes_eth0=(

        "default via 192.168.0.1"               # IPv4 default route

)

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext" # For generic wireless

config_eth1=("192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0")

routes_eth1=("default gw 192.168.0.1")
```

Once with "default via" and again with "default gw", perhaps its that?

----------

## sl70

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> CAN you unplug your eth0 câble and retry the commands after a fresh boot ?

 

I tried that. Nothing changed.

----------

## d2_racing

Can you try that instead :

```

config_eth0=( "192.168.0.10/24" )

routes_eth0=(

        "default via 192.168.0.1"               # IPv4 default route

)

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext" # For generic wireless

config_eth1=("192.168.0.20 netmask 255.255.255.0")

routes_eth1=("default gw 192.168.0.1")

```

After a fresh reboot, post this 

```

# ifconfig -a

```

----------

